# Sky Customers read this (Sky Anytime+)



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Sky Anytime+ set-up

Once you have a Sky TV subscription, one of our latest Sky+ or Sky+HD boxes and Sky Broadband Unlimited or Everyday Lite, you're ready for Sky Anytime+. Then all you need to do is choose one of our three set-up options and activate the service when you check out online. Watch the videos below to find out more about each option.

Have everything you need? Get Sky Anytime+ now.

http://www.sky.com/shop/tv/anytime-plus/set-up/

Merry Christmas DW members....:thumb:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Been coming for a long time, i wont be bothering as im not switching ISP just for that.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

So basically we will be streaming the anytime+ via our broad band.....

Why cant they just do it via the dish????

Doesnt seem the ideally solution to me...

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Judging by the Sky broadband we had (note the term "had") it will take weeks to download a film.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

PaulN said:


> So basically we will be streaming the anytime+ via our broad band.....
> 
> Why cant they just do it via the dish????
> 
> ...


Satalite doesnt work like that, thats why you cant have on demand through it, well you could be you would need to assign everyone there own space on the transponders.

Cable will always be the king of on demand untill broadband bandwidth gets better.


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

_Unfortunately you are not eligible for Sky Anytime+ as your telephone line does not appear to be in a Sky network area._

I hate living in the middle of nowhere


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Even if you are in there area, if your interent connection is anything but full speed at all times i can see it become very boring waiting for programs to buffer.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

so what's Sky+ then?!?


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Sucks big time that you have to have Sky broadband for it. They have to be careful with the TIVO application being provided by virgin. I already get my internet from virgin as it kicks the rest into the water but have always prefered sky TV. Now way would I change broadband suppliers to them so to get this capability for me it would be a switch away from Sky

From what I have seen the takeup on this have been very slow. Its been poorly advertised, maybe thats been the plan so that they can slowly build up the back end for it. Would be interested to know how many of Sky TV subscribers are able to get this, I bet its less 25%


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

robj20 said:


> Satalite doesnt work like that, thats why you cant have on demand through it, well you could be you would need to assign everyone there own space on the transponders.
> 
> Cable will always be the king of on demand untill broadband bandwidth gets better.


They could put it all on anytime via your dish and let you chose..... or maybe just the months films....

Ive got the internet with sky but doubt i will bother. I plan ahead and record enough things to keep me going for a few weeks anyway.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh and if you have the Lite broadband package you can only download about 90 mins worth of programmes until you reach your monthly limit.

Beware!


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

Sky +
is basicaly a video recorder but light years ahead
once you have used it you will think why has recording been so hard in the past

Think its one of the best ideas this centry for tv


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> so what's Sky+ then?!?


Sky+ allows you to record things that are on or will be on one off or as a series on all sky channels. upto 2 at once while watching a pre-recorded show.

Sky+ anytime allows you to watch anything at all when every you like but its via your internet but shown on your sky system, so hardly a sky product in terms of satellite TV.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I can't remember the last time I recorded something - I did have a looksy recently to get the HD package as well but I think it turned my monthly sub from £30 to £78!!!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

PaulN said:


> Sky+ allows you to record things that are on or will be on one off or as a series on all sky channels. upto 2 at once while watching a pre-recorded show.
> 
> Sky+ anytime allows you to watch anything at all when every you like but its via your internet but shown on your sky system, so hardly a sky product in terms of satellite TV.


Thats Anytime+, plain Anytime is via the satalite and is just a selection of pre-recorded programs.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

robj20 said:


> Thats Anytime+, plain Anytime is via the satalite and is just a selection of pre-recorded programs.


Thats what i ment, sky anytime+... :thumb:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I record everything, dont watch anything live anymore. Plus you can skip the adverts then, also couldnt do without the HD channels.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I pay £50 for Sky. Includes HD, top broadband, unlimited talk.

I ran a cable under the carpet from the router to the HD box for Sky Anytime.

TBH, its crap  Wish we had Virgin cabled around here, would swap anyday. The area was only built in 2004 IIRC crap if you ask me......

Plus, i only have one feed, so i cant record and watch something else at the same time


----------

